# Amano and sae...



## anchlo (Aug 4, 2009)

A cool shot of a huge amano, sae and silver tips on a Ohko stone....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cool pic :0


----------

